# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Whistler 2008

## noox

Hier werden wir hin und wieder von unserer Whistler-Tour berichten.

Wie viele schon wissen, schauen Demowolf und ich für zwei Wochen zum Pinzgauner rüber, der bereits seit einem Jahr drüben ist.  Morgen geht's los. Letzte Vorbereitungen laufen...

Angefangen hat's ja schon gut, weil ich mir vor 2 Wochen in Wagrain das Handgelenk gestaucht hab, und das nicht wirklich besser geworden ist. Ich hoffe, das Tape hilft. 

Aber am letzten  Abdrücker haben wir jetzt noch passende T-Shirts und Kaputzen-Jacken bekommen! Schauen sehr geil aus. Ob sich die Trikots noch ausgehen ist fraglich... Drückt uns alle mal die Daumen.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Hier werden wir hin und wieder von unserer Whistler-Tour berichten. Morgen geht's los. Letzte Vorbereitungen laufen...
> 
> Wie viele schon wissen, schauen Demowolf und ich für zwei Wochen zum Pinzgauner rüber, der bereits seit einem Jahr drüben ist. 
> 
> Angefangen hat's ja schon gut, weil ich mir vor 2 Wochen in Wagrain das Handgelenk gestaucht hab, und das nicht wirklich besser geworden ist. Ich hoffe, das Tape hilft. 
> 
> Aber am letzten  Abdrücker haben wir jetzt noch passende T-Shirts und Kaputzen-Jacken bekommen! Schauen sehr geil aus. Ob sich die Trikots noch ausgehen ist fraglich... Drückt uns alle mal die Daumen.




na dann: viel spaß  :Beer:

----------


## klamsi

sehr fein ! 
viel spass und gsund bleibm !!!

----------


## DasMatti

Eigentlich würd ich jetzt sagen "Hals und Beinbruch" aber das verkneif ich mir jetzt lieber  :Wink:  
Statt desssen lieber, viel Spaß drüben, und macht paar gscheide Fotos für uns armen Daheimbleiber. Was machtn der Pinzgauer eig n ganzes Jahr da drüben. Arbeitet der da? Würd auch gern n Jahr Urlaub machen, da drüben. Wenn er noch länger bleibt, komm ich sicher auch mal vorbei  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Brody

jo dann viel spaß. lasst es krachen :Wink:

----------


## Freerider92

ich will auch! gute reise un vieel spaß

----------


## pAz

viel spaß euch beiden und ab j. habts ka ausrede mehr wegen trainingsrückstand  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

Vü Spaß Jungs. Wünsch euch endlos lange, geile trails und a gutes wetter. Shirt und Kapu schaun geil aus!
Bringt's uns was mit?

----------


## Poison :)

viel spass, hauts rein!  :Yay: 

aber des wichtigste: bleibts gsund und verletzt euch ned!

lg kevin

----------


## flying circus

boa geil....

wünsch euch viel spaß und tut´s es nicht übertreiben :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## noox

Bike ist verpackt.

----------


## DasMatti

Will ja jetzt nich den sprichwörtlichen Teufel an die Wand malen, aber was machst, wennst in Whistler landest, und dann heißts "sorry we lost your luggage"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Meinst jetzt allgemein, oder weil ich "Downhill-Rangers" draufgeschrieben hab? Wenn's länger nicht kommt, müsst ma eventuell a neues kaufen  und halt dann wieder verkaufen oder so... Wegen draufschreiben: Da sind sicher viele Bikes unterwegs und an der Verpackung erkennt man die sowieso... ob das jetzt draufsteht oder nicht, wird hoffentlich egal sein..

----------


## DasMatti

nein meinte das gar nich, aber es kommt ja hin und wieder vor das gepäck verloren geht, usw. Das wär natürlich sehr traurig, wenn man dann die erste 3 tage ohne rad da steht

----------


## DirtMerchant

des wär dann schon ziemlich uncool, da wir die ersten 2 Tage die Northshore in Vancouver rocken wollen und am So abend nach whistler, was bei diesen Wetteraussichten ja recht viel versprechend ist, oder?

www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/....html#detailsf

übrigens is der neid was schiaches  :Twisted: 

Allen daheimgebliebenen (allen voran unserem Bussibär aka Skimp  :Stick Out Tongue: ) wünschen wir natürlich 2 wochen feinstes Wetter zum Hometrailsurfen!

Auch Snowthrill und ihrer Truppe wünschen wir nur das Beste in Winterberg!

----------


## noox

Ich hab jetzt das Glory-Ride-Video angeschaut. Angeblich ist Kevins Laufzeit 13:51. Laut Video 10:20. Das sind also 25%. Am Ende vom Glory-Ride-Video direkt nach der Zieldurchfahrt hört man Musik. Wenn ich das um 25% verlangsame klingt die Musik total falsch. Mit Originalgeschwindigkeit klingts richtig. Entweder es fehlt am Glory-Ride-Video irgendwas, was wir nicht sehen, oder die Zeitnehmung haut nicht hin. Aber Siegerzeit unter 10 Minuten im Nassen ist auch heftig. Wobei halt oben auch einiges über Skipiste geht.

----------


## Poison :)

das wäre durchaus möglich, würde mich aber fragen wie die zeitnehmer (sogar mittels chip) auf die zeit kommen!?
ich (!!) 10:20 scheint auch ned grad möglich 
echt strange
aber du hast recht, musik stimmen und aufnahme zeit sind so wie im netz richtig! 
lg

----------


## pAz

> Entweder es fehlt am Glory-Ride-Video irgendwas, was wir nicht sehen


magisches zeittor auf der WC strecke?
jetzt wissen wir,wiso hill mit 8 sek. gewinnt->alien!!!




> Aber Siegerzeit unter 10 Minuten im Nassen ist auch heftig. Wobei halt oben auch einiges über Skipiste geht.


is ned unmöglich,fahren soweit ich weiß öfter in knapp 9 min. von der bergstation über die gesamte strecke und da is skipiste scho viel schnella oben!

also weitersuchen inspektor :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wegen dem A-Line-Video, das ev. z'schnell wirkt: Unten gibt's nur zwei Varianten, die wir gefahren sind. Entweder Lower A-Line oder Heart Of Darkness. Und ich schätz mal, dass wir zu 70% Lower A-Line gefahren sind. Da kommt dann schon was zusammen. Und mir und meinem Bike liegt's voll wenn's eher grad, mit nur kleinen  Richtungsänderungen und a bissl ruppig dahin geht. Jedesmal ist's mir eh nicht so aufgangen. Aber meistens schon. Viel bremst hab ich da rein nicht  :Big Grin: 

Hinterbau von meim Santa ist einfach a Traum. Grad bei so schnellen ruppigen Sachen bügelt der alles weg. Laut Kevin gibt's ein paar solcher Stückln, wo er mir schwer nachkommt, bzw. umgekehrt, wo ich ihm nachkomme - und normal sind die Twins doch mehr als deutlich schneller.

----------


## DirtMerchant

yeah baby, drop that shit  :Big Grin: 

sag, hast den glc drop von mir mit cam auch irgendwo?
wenn mans im nachhinein sieht, kommt man gleich wieder voll in stimmung!

@grisch: sorry, aber durch mei kriese werdet wohl auch ihr durch müssen!

----------


## noox

ja, du bist ihn das eine mal mit Helmcam gesprungen. Aber soviel sieht man da halt net. Der kleine GLC von mir mit ca. einem Meter schaut ja am Video nach gar nix aus. Beim großen von dir sieht man schon, dass es a drop ist, aber halt auch net so wirklich viel.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Vielen Dank vor allem dem Pinzgauner, der uns vorort ein große Hilfe war, leider zum Schluß vom Material-Glück ein wenig verlassen  , aber auch dem noox vielen Dank für Kameradschaft und Online-Berichterstattung.





> Möchte auch dem Andi aka Pinzgauner danken. Für's Fahren bzw. als "Guide". Außerdem hat er Abends häufig groß und köstlich aufgekocht!


You are welcome!

Hab seit gestern wieder öster. Boden unter meinen Füssen!

Wuerde gerne schreiben  "Reifen" aber da meine Rahemn seine neue Sitz und Kettenstrebe erst naechste Woche abbekommt, muss ich mich damit wohl noch etwas gedulden. Aber zumindes sieht es so aus als wird es wieder als Garantiefall abgewickelt. Dieses mal muss ich aleerdings die Arbeitstunden zahlen was beim ersten mal noch von Speci gezahlt wurde (Da war der Rahmen aber auch erst wenige Monate alt).

Freue mich schon darauf wieder mal den Gaisi zu rocken!!

Hoffe die Trails kommen mir nicht so eigenartig vor wie manche andere Dinge:

- Autofahren: nach 35tkm wieder auf manuelles Schalten umzusteigen war die ersten paar Meter ziemlich lustig. Auch das bei meinem Passat der Boden beim Aussteiegn "so schnell da ist" ist noch etwas ueberraschend. Bin in BC glaube ich keine einziges mal in einem "normal" hohen Auto gefahren!

- Synchronisierte Fernsehserien, die ich jetzt ja in Englisch kenne, halt ich ueberhaupt nicht mehr aus. Hochdeut in Funk und Fernsehen klingt generel extrem gekuenstelt, da ich ein Jahr wenn Deutsch nur mit Familie und Freunden gesprochen habe (und die Reden zum Glueck Dialekt).

Cheers,
Andreas

----------


## DirtMerchant

Welcome back home Andiboy!!!!

Schön dass du dich auch wieder langsam an den good old europe lifestyle gewöhnst  :Mr. Yellow:  
Hoffe dein Bike ist dann nächstes Wochenende wieder fit und wir rocken gemeinsam einen Park!

----------


## skimp

ändiboy, sche dasst wieder da bist!
kannst mei sx derweil fahren, bin jetzt eh immer mitn uzzi unterwegs.. musst halt brav aufpassen!

@woifei.. park rocken is leider aus.. jetzt gehts mit alpinem freeriden vollgas los!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  nächste woche könnt ma himmelspforte oder dpd knacken..

----------


## noox

Weils ein paar interessiert hat:

Ich hab jetzt mal Unterkunft (11 Nächte), Flug und Bikepark-Tickets (9 Tage) zusammengerechnet. Fehlen tun noch 2 Tage Unterkunft in Vancouver, Benzin, Essen/Trinken und Ersatzteile.


Bis jetzt bin ich da bei 1300 Euro. 
750,- Flug
320,- 11 Tage im Appartment (Ein Drittel der Gesamtkosten, Studio im Hotel, 2 Häuser neben Lift)
220,- 9 Tage Liftkarten Bikepark (Triple Play Card + Verlängerungstage um je 24,50)
20,- Übergepäck Flug

Die zwei Tage im Motel in Vancouver sollten net so teuer sein.  Wir hatten den Vorteil, dass Andi das Auto hatte. Daher auch diese Kosten vermutlich in Grenzen. Wäre interessant, wie man sonst am besten von Vancouver mit Bike und Gepäck nach Whistler kommt. 

Ein paarmal sind wir Essen gegangen (je 50 - 70 Euro zu dritt). Hat sich auch in Grenzen gehalten. Sonst haben wir eingekauft und Andi hat gekockt  :Big Grin:  Geschätzte 300 Euro für's Essen. Noch a bissl was für's Bier. Insgesamt vermutlich unter 2000.


Ersatzteilkosten hatte ich
196,- FSA Gravity Light Kurbel
123,- Laufrad mit neuer Mavic 729 einspeichen
ca. 30 -40 Euro für Sattelklemmschraube, Schlauch, und Kleinigkeiten

----------


## Snowthrill

...ich mach da jetzt einfach bei dem bestehenden thread weiter :-) noch 2 mal schlafen und dann gehts los nach Canada..
bei uns wirds nicht nur Whistler werden, sondern ein Roadtrip mit dem Wohnmobil durch fast alle Bikeparks in British Columbia...
unsere Reise startet am Freitag in Calgary...
der erste Bikestopp ist im Bikepark Kicking Horse, Golden geplant...von dort gehts dann weiter über den Glacierpass, Revelstoke nach Vernon, Bikepark Silver Star...
danach bringt uns die Reise nach Kamloops, die Heimat des Freeridens..und zuletzt über Pemberton nach Whistler..
ich werd versuchen hin und wieder mal ein paar Updates zu schicken, allerdings ist das mit dem Internet in den verlassenen Weiten von Canada ned so einfach :-) 
so long.....und eine schöne Zeit daheim :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

viel spass!!

bleibt verletzungs- und defektfrei!!  :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

Ich wünsch euch eine schöne Zeit da drüben. Gsund bleiben und Bikes wieder g'scheid heimbringen. Eine Woche später bist ja bei den Worldgames schon wieder im Einsatz  :Wink:   Freu mich schon auf ein paar Updates von euch!

----------


## pAz

have fun! :Big Grin:

----------


## Aca

ich sag auch nur viel spass und einen verletzungsfreien aufenthalt!

----------


## Pinzgauner

> ich werd versuchen hin und wieder mal ein paar Updates zu schicken, allerdings ist das mit dem Internet in den verlassenen Weiten von Canada ned so einfach :-) 
> so long.....und eine schöne Zeit daheim


Fast alle Coffee Shop Ketten habe gratis WLAN.
z. B. www.blenz.com/
Beans around the world

Nur die Abzocker von Starbucks fallen hier aus der Rolle :Evil:

----------


## Snowthrill

here we go :-)

hier der erste canada update...

nach 3 stunden flug verspätung haben wir schlussendlich doch noch gesegneten canadischen boden unter den füssen gehabt...ein freund hat uns in calgary für eine nacht "adoptiert" :-)
dh-ler auf abwegen :-) calgary hat doch so einiges zu bieten..vorallem wenn es nachts wird...bull riding und squaredance ist die devise :-)
so auch für uns...jjiihhhhaaaaaaa
gestern war dann unser erster bike tag im kicking horse resort / golden....
if you can ride the bull, you can also ride the kicking horse :-))))


strecken waren super schön mit viel flow...
die gegend ist eher hochalpin mit teilweise naturbelassenen single trails, aber auch super geshapten tables und northshore elementen..
schäden des ersten biketages: sattel gebrochen, federgabel abdeckung verloren und x0 schaltwerk gebrochen...
vieles wird allerdings auch durch den bescheuerten fahrradständer auf unserem wohnmobil verursacht...der ist nicht wirklich für unsere bikes geschaffen...hoffentlich hält das alles ***ich hab angst*****

leider hat es jetzt zu regnen begonnen...
die nächsten tage werden wir in silverstar/vernon bleiben..
drückt uns die daumen, daß das wetter wieder besser wird..

so long 
sandra

----------


## Philipp

Bin nach 4 Wochen Vancouver leider wieder im Deutsche Lande, war aber eine unvergessliche Zeit auch ohne Bike. Habe dort eine Sprachreise gemacht, sprich hatte unter der Woche von 8:30-1:30 Schule und danach Freizeit. Es war eine sehr gute Erfahrung, man lernt viele neue Leute kennen aus der ganzen Welt. Bloß war ein Monat vieeel zu kurz, 3-6 Monate wären perfekt, dann würde man wenigsten Englisch beherschen. 
@Snowthrill: mit welcher Airline bist du geflogen?? Bin mit Air Transat geflogen und der Flieger hatte über 5Stunden Verspätung in Frankfurt... bin dann am ersten Tag um 3am angekommen und am selben Tag in die Schule 
Hier einige Bilder:
www.flickr.com/photos/2441538...7606827750524/

----------


## noox

Hey - danke für den ersten Bericht. Ist ja nicht alles so glatt gelaufen  :Frown: 

Dann alles Gute für euch und den Bikes! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


Wir hatten beim Flug scheinbar mehr Glück. Auch Air Transat. Von München nach Calgary und weiter nach Vancouver. In Calgary ist's so schnell gegangen, dass sie sogar früher gestartet sind.

----------


## DirtMerchant

jiiiihhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa!
Aber nicht dass du uns nun zum cowgirl wirst ;-)
Deine HighHeels hast hoffentlich nicht vergessen!
Wie schauts mit Jacuzzi aus????? 
Warte auf Erfahrungsberichte......

Viel Spaß und etwas mehr Materialglück!

----------


## Snowthrill

jjiihhhaaaa.....
save a horse ride a cowboy :-))))))
das stammt ned von mir *****ganzschüchternschau****
whirlpool gibts heut abend nach der heutigen schlammschlacht...werden gleich mal losstarten und silverstar unsicher machen..leider hat es gestern und die ganze nacht geschüttet...gggrrrrr

bericht folgt später....

----------


## Dropomat76

also ich kann eich nur sagen....de Mädels gengand da herüben ab wie a Schnitzl ;-)

----------


## Snowthrill

was würden die jungs nur ohne uns hier machen ;-))))

heut sind wir den ersten tag in silverstar gefahren...dieser park ist für alle die cruisen und extrem viel flow wollen...super kurven und geshapte sprünge und vielen holzelementen....landschaftlich kann das hier auch ziemlich viel..also auf jedenfall ein abstecher wert....
leider hat uns das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht, da es am nachmittag hier ein sehr starkes gewitter gab, das uns aus dem wald gescheucht hat...usserdem fährt der lift bei "lightning an thnder" nicht :-((
aber hier neben dem kamin mit bier ist's auch ganz fein...
naja morgen ist auch noch ein tag...mal schauen was uns da erwartet...jetzt gibts erstmal lecker futter :-)

----------


## rider_michi

ohne Mädls...

noch mehr Bier trinken, noch mehr Burger essen, aber ned so viel Spaß haben!

----------


## Stylo77

ich versuch hier mal weiter zu machen 

so radel is verpackt

----------


## DasMatti

heißt des du nimmst dir warsch nicht wieder ein Andenken mit, oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stylo77

des kann man nie wissen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## DasMatti

Wenn nich, könntest mir ja was schönes mitbringen  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Zap

> ich versuch hier mal weiter zu machen 
> 
> so radel is verpackt


Schaut wie ein Cove aus.  :Cool: 
Ich weiß nicht ob die hinten eine Steckachse haben, aber die würde ich, wenn vorhanden, montieren oder zumindest etwas zwischen die Ausffallenden klemmen, damit der Hinterbau nicht eingedrückt werden kann.

----------


## Stylo77

da steckt schon nen rohr dazwischen

----------


## Snowthrill

here we go...

nach einigen tagen ohne internet hier ein weiterer update...
die letzten tage haben wir in kamloops und sun peaks verbracht...ausser das wir jeden tag fast mit schneefall gerechnet haben wars einfach genial..
der bike park in sun peaks hat alles was man sich als biker wuenscht...super verwinkelte, technische trails, aber auch schnelle drehende strecken mit vielen gaps und tables...
werden uns jetzt weiter in die berge begeben...den naechsten update gibts dann wahrscheinlich erst aus whistler, dann koennen wir vielleicht auch mal fotos hochladen..
lg an alle daheimgebliebenen

PS: @wolfi: schoenen gruss vom tom aus innsbruck..das poltern war ja bei dir ganz schoen lustig ;-)

----------


## DirtMerchant

Danke, kann man wohl sagen, dass es lustig war, aber auch ein wenig schmerzhaft!

Cool dass ihr euch da drüben getroffen habts! Wo eigentlich genau?

Bin schon auf Bilder der einzelnen Parks gespannt!

----------


## Snowthrill

hallo aus whistler...das wetter hat sich zum glück beruhigt und es ist jetzt sonnig...leider noch etwas kalt aber das ist ja beim biken nicht so schlimm...
die letzten 2 tage whistler waren ziemlich cool zu fahren..haben halt mal einige der standard strecken durchgemacht ( a-line, dirt merchant usw )
heute ist für mich ein radfreie tag da ich mir gestern noch das krankenhaus von whistler genauer anschauen musste :-( 16 stiche später durfte ich wieder heim....hab beim letzten sprung des crankworx 4 crosses eingebaut...aber wie heissts so schön..nur die harten kommen in den garten und daher hab ich schon vor die nächsten tage wieder zu fahren..ist ja wieder alles gerichtet..
so long und liebe grüsse
sandra

----------


## noox

16? Wie ist denn des passiert? Fuh. Gute Besserung!

----------


## Aca

oha...16 srihe tönt nicht gerade gut...würde mich auch interessieren was passiert ist? viel spass noch...und ohne crashes... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropomat76

Zu Standardstrecken möchte ich nur sagen...wenn man an alle Drops vorbei fährt sinds wirklich Standard-Strecken :-)

----------


## noox

Naja, alle Tables auf Dirt Merchant und der A-Line clearen würde ich jetzt net unbedingt als "Standard" bezeichnen. Auf Dirt Merchant sind's 4 Drops, oder? Wobei 3 davon eher Step Downs sind. Die drei Step-Ups (die ersten 2 links gefahren) sind auch ziemlich geil. Und den dritten Step-Up habe ich überhaupt erst ganz zum Schluss sauber geschafft. Da muss man nämlich beim Drop/Step-Down vorher schon genau die richtige Linie haben - ich zumindest. Außerdem gibt's ja auf Dirt Merchant noch die 2 Gap-Jumps. Beim einen gibt's zwei Alternativen. Da bin ich nur den kleinen gesprungen. Andi meist den großen.

Und die Lower A-Line hat eh nur den einen alternativen Drop (den ich immer verweigert hab). Jedenfalls hab ich schon einige Tage gebraucht, bis sich da alle Tables ausgegangen sind.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rider_michi

Drops und Sprünge hin oder her, die Mädels haben hier drüben auf jedenfall viel dazu gelernt und werden euch daheimgebliebenen ganz schön Dampf machen nach unserer Rückkehr.

----------


## DirtMerchant

und was ist mit dir? du ned oder wie?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dropomat76

Najo, wie soll i sagen....wir schiam ah nimma obe, ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Hab grad a geiles Video vom Dirt Merchant in Whistler gefunden: 

www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...whistler-19556

Ich find des schaut immer so witzig aus. Wie wenn's animiert wäre  :Wink:

----------


## flat pedal thunder

> Hab grad a geiles Video vom Dirt Merchant in Whistler gefunden: 
> 
> www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...whistler-19556
> 
> Ich find des schaut immer so witzig aus. Wie wenn's animiert wäre


sehr schönes Video, sieht echt voll lustig aus :Big Grin: , man hört fast gar  nichts vom Bike (außer die Kette ein bischen). :EEK!:

----------


## noox

Wir sind ja auch ein paar Trails in der Gegend um North Vancouver gefahren. Unter anderem am Cypress. Einer der Trails wird da jetzt "abgerissen":

www.nsmb.com/page/s/2820/sun-sets-on-family-guy/

Aber man bekommt a Vorstellung, wie die Trails dort aussehen. Gibt ja unzählige dort.

----------


## DirtMerchant

ja leider hats den family guy erwischt, is echt schad drum, war a hammer lässiger trail mit an genialen rockface als einstieg  :Weep:

----------

